# Semi-Urban Survival



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I just escaped from Denver, CO about a year ago and moved to a much smaller community here in southern Utah. It's still too big for my liking (about 50,000 population) but it's much, much better than Denver. I'm surrounded by open spaces including mountains on one side, rolling hills on another side, and open plains on a third side. Lots of forest, wildlife, fresh water, and like-minded people. Also, lots of Mormons who are known for "prepping."

Anyway, I've been married three times so have found myself in a situation where I can't currently afford to buy a home (although I'm working on it and my savings accounts is growing). So, in the meantime, I'm living in an apartment. So "urban survival" is going to be a bit unique. I have two completely stocked BOBs (one large and one smaller) and a completely stocked BOV. And I'm close enough to all sorts of wilderness areas so that I'm not really worried about bugging out. 

But space is limited in an apartment so I keep a lot of freeze dried food, camping gear, propane, extra gasoline, and tools in a local storage unit. It's close enough to my current home that access is pretty easy but I'd much rather be living off grid in the hills with all of supplies close at hand. In any case, I'm making the best of what I've got and am not really too concerned. My biggest worry is how to salvage all the food I have in my freezers should the grid fail. 

I do have a small, Honda EU1000i in my apartment which produces enough watts to keep my refrigerator and my chest freezer going but my concern would be the disturbance it may cause my neighbors should I ever have to use it. I do keep my guns and ammo close at hand but wish I had a better way to secure them. This town is much safer than the big cities I've lived in but it's not entirely crime-free. But there's no way I want to attempt dragging a gun safe upstairs. An option I am considering is an expensive "bump proof" door and deadbolt lock. I'm also looking at SimpliSafe home alarms.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I gotta ask... where, exactly, are you planning on bugging out to? Just head to the hills? Go all Grizzly Adams and hunt, fish, trap and forage for your food?

Face it: That's what 99.9% of everyone else is planning on doing when the world goes to hell in a handbasket. It ain't gonna be like the _Jeremiah Johnson_ movie. You WON'T find yourself all alone in the sticks, with plenty of game, fish and berries to live on. If it gets that bad, the local wildlife and streams will be decimated in days. Everyone and their uncle will be out there with long guns, trying to hunt down the same animals you are. They're foraging for the same plants you are. They're dropping lures in the same streams and rivers you are. And they're setting up camp in the same turf you are.

In fact, the entire town of 50,000 will be your competition.

Unless you've got a specific location (better yet, location*s*) to go to (friends, family, MAG members etc) to ride out TEOTWAWKI, you're better off bunkering in.

As for power, maybe look into solar. It's a lot quiter. And you won't have to worry about storing gasoline.

If you're renting an apartment, there's not much you can do about your freedom sticks other than finding crafty ways to hide them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've had a couple of jobs where I had to either rent a place or buy a small condo (sadly some condo complexes have management that have emergency keys so it wasn't 100% secure) and work out of town for a couple of years at a time. 

Mrs S would visit often but since we always had our main home, and I wasn't going to haul a large firearm safe with me, I would load up my firearms in the am, go to work, come home and bring them inside with me. 

I did keep loaded magazines in the condo as well as in my truck. It wasn't the ideal thing, but it was better than nothing. 

I'm sure my neighbors thought I was the "creepy" gun guy.

And I always had enough freeze dried food in my GHB.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> I just escaped from Denver, CO about a year ago and moved to a much smaller community here in southern Utah. It's still too big for my liking (about 50,000 population) but it's much, much better than Denver. I'm surrounded by open spaces including mountains on one side, rolling hills on another side, and open plains on a third side. Lots of forest, wildlife, fresh water, and like-minded people. Also, lots of Mormons who are known for "prepping."
> 
> Anyway, I've been married three times so have found myself in a situation where I can't currently afford to buy a home (although I'm working on it and my savings accounts is growing). So, in the meantime, I'm living in an apartment. So "urban survival" is going to be a bit unique. I have two completely stocked BOBs (one large and one smaller) and a completely stocked BOV. And I'm close enough to all sorts of wilderness areas so that I'm not really worried about bugging out.
> 
> ...


You might take a look at this YouTube video if you are thinking about SimpliSafe:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> You might take a look at this YouTube video if you are thinking about SimpliSafe:


Yikes! Well that ain't good!! I think I'll focus on door security. I'm upstairs so there's only two ways in: front door and kitchen window. Fortunately, most of my neighbors seem friendly and most go to the University just down the street. I haven't heard of any break-ins around here. However, having lived in several big cities and having had my home and truck broken into more than once ... I'm always alert to the possibility that it only take one dirt-bag to ruin your day. I don't like being a victim so I generally take preemptive measures just to be safe.

Thanks for the information!!

P.S. I'm a huge fan of the LockPickingLawyer. I watch his channel all the time. Never saw this clip though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i have refrained from commenting, simply because while my wife and I did live like that long ago, our only prepping was centered around 2 to 3 weeks of supplies for a hurricane.

We have sinced moved to a rural area, and own our home and land (mortgage paid off).

The only thing I could suggest is the closet where you store your guns should at least be beefed up by installing a solid core door with a keyed lockset. Yes, a guy with a crowbar could still pry it open, but the addition of a dead bolt lock might slow him down enough he'd give up.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I gotta ask... where, exactly, are you planning on bugging out to? Just head to the hills? Go all Grizzly Adams and hunt, fish, trap and forage for your food?
> 
> Face it: That's what 99.9% of everyone else is planning on doing when the world goes to hell in a handbasket. It ain't gonna be like the _Jeremiah Johnson_ movie. You WON'T find yourself all alone in the sticks, with plenty of game, fish and berries to live on. If it gets that bad, the local wildlife and streams will be decimated in days. Everyone and their uncle will be out there with long guns, trying to hunt down the same animals you are. They're foraging for the same plants you are. They're dropping lures in the same streams and rivers you are. And they're setting up camp in the same turf you are.
> 
> ...


It'll depend on the situation. I don't plan on making a trip to the hills my first priority if I can help it. I'd rather stay put and keep a low profile if possible. But I am in an apartment so I don't know how optimal that would be in some cases. If someone sets a fire to the building (especially right under me) then I'll have little choice but to follow plan B or plan C. In any event, as a prepper, I've secured plenty of tools and gear to get me by in the wilderness if that's the path I must take.

Fortunately, most of "the gool ol' boys" in this town are preppers. Lots of LDS and FLDS folks around and I've made friends with lots of them. At this point, I consider many of them my allies even if I don't share their religious views. There are also a lot of farmers and ranchers in the area so there's a better chance that I could trade for food here than if I lived in a very big city.

If I must travel to the hills, I'll go as deeply into the distant forest as my truck then my legs will take me. True that a few people may end up in the same area but the bulk of the population will be closer to town.

But the bottom line is that plans NEVER go the way we think they will. I may get lucky and accidentally run into an elk before I get out of town. That could feed me for more than a year and total my truck at the same time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> But the bottom line is that plans NEVER go the way we think they will. I may get lucky and accidentally run into an elk before I get out of town. That could feed me for more than a year and total my truck at the same time.


Even General Eisenhower, writing about D-Day planning in his memoir, The Great Crusade, speaks of that old military truism - planning is essential, but no plan survives first contact intact.

Another saying: Failing to plan, is planning to fail.

What they teach in the Army, or used to, is never give up. The next thing you try might work.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Where will you put the generator should you need to run it?
Certainly not indoors-- right?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Tango2X said:


> Where will you put the generator should you need to run it?
> Certainly not indoors-- right?


Heck no! In a real emergency I'll simply put it just outside my door then run an extension cord through the kitchen window. I'll duct tape the rest of the opening to keep fumes from entering my home. I've also considered devising a simple method for holding the unit off of a window ledge in the back bedroom (the unused bedroom). Again, taping the opened portion of the window to keep fumes out. Since I'm on the upper floor, there's less chance that someone could steal or damage the unit if it's hanging from a rear window.

A third plan is this: I manage a welding supply store 3 minutes from where I live. If I must, I'll transfer my freezer to my store and run it there. I'm fortunate to be a dealer of welding machines with 10,000 watts of auxiliary power and there's lots of propane on the premises. My job is a natural back up to my prepping plans.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> It'll depend on the situation. I don't plan on making a trip to the hills my first priority if I can help it. I'd rather stay put and keep a low profile if possible. But I am in an apartment so I don't know how optimal that would be in some cases. If someone sets a fire to the building (especially right under me) then I'll have little choice but to follow plan B or plan C. In any event, as a prepper, I've secured plenty of tools and gear to get me by in the wilderness if that's the path I must take.
> 
> Fortunately, most of "the gool ol' boys" in this town are preppers. Lots of LDS and FLDS folks around and I've made friends with lots of them. At this point, I consider many of them my allies even if I don't share their religious views. There are also a lot of farmers and ranchers in the area so there's a better chance that I could trade for food here than if I lived in a very big city.
> 
> ...


my advice.... marry a farmer's daughter... opens the door to unlimited prepping possibilities.... did for me anyway!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> It'll depend on the situation. I don't plan on making a trip to the hills my first priority if I can help it. I'd rather stay put and keep a low profile if possible. But I am in an apartment so I don't know how optimal that would be in some cases. If someone sets a fire to the building (especially right under me) then I'll have little choice but to follow plan B or plan C..........


You might want to consider putting together a BEB (Building Evacuation Bag). Determine what you'd need to get out of the building in a worst-case scenario.


----------



## Swimer (Sep 7, 2020)

Perhaps if you have room in one of your closets, you know a space to the side of the main door, would a simple false wall work?
Install with wheeled book case in front
of it to distract attention.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> my advice.... marry a farmer's daughter... opens the door to unlimited prepping possibilities.... did for me anyway!


Actually ... had I met this lady before she met her husband ... I would eagerly take your advice.

This Farm Wife - Meredith Bernard:






Unfortunately, at age 60 ... I don't think I have what it takes to attract a 4th wife. :vs_cry:

(Although the pretty lady above decided to marry an old dude who looks to be 20 years older than me so I guess anything is possible). :vs_blush:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

No farms, no farm girls!!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Swimer said:


> Perhaps if you have room in one of your closets, you know a space to the side of the main door, would a simple false wall work?
> Install with wheeled book case in front
> of it to distract attention.


Well ... I'm renting the place and don't want to do any modifications. I think I'll go with the bump-proof door lock and an alarm. Yes, there are ways to bypass the alarm but I don't think most people know about it and since I'm not a high profile person I doubt that a polished thief will target my place.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am wondering why you can't have the gun safe delivered? Most places that sell gun safes will deliver and install, even up stairs. You don't have to bolt it down and it would fit in a closet. Keep in mind if someone wants in either your safe or apartment they will get in. Your only attempting to slow the process down and perhaps persuade them to move on to an easier target. A wireless alarm and a small 10 gun safe delivered upstairs is an easy answer.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> I am wondering why you can't have the gun safe delivered? Most places that sell gun safes will deliver and install, even up stairs. You don't have to bolt it down and it would fit in a closet. Keep in mind if someone wants in either your safe or apartment they will get in. Your only attempting to slow the process down and perhaps persuade them to move on to an easier target. A wireless alarm and a small 10 gun safe delivered upstairs is an easy answer.


If things go well, I'll find a cabin in the nearby hills before too long. The good news is that the town I live in isn't high crime to begin with and I'm low profile and probably not a target of any thieves. But having lived in so many big cities, I've programmed myself to take every precaution against potential thieves. I had my truck broken into twice in Denver (one time the damage came to almost $3000.00 to fix) and my home broken into once. I had a truck broken into in Los Angeles as well. So I basically trust nobody at this point.

Once I get a house/cabin, a safe will be one of my first purchases.


----------

